# Questions about flashes



## goodguy (Mar 17, 2013)

First I own a Nikon D7000.
I am considering getting a flash.
I can tell you right now it will see very little use if at all.
A good friend of mine bought a good Canon flash for his 5DII and he used it only once.
I still want to have a flash because at home I just dont have good ligting and sometime a flash might come in handy.
I admit I dont know much about a flash and I really dont want to spend much on one, I simply rather spend money on accessories that are more important and usable for me.

So I saw there are lots of after market flashes and I want to know how different after market flashes from original Nikon flashes ?
I am sure build quality is one important difference but for me its not a big deal again because it probably get very little use.
Complex functions and added control might be another but again for a casual user like me extra functions will be a waist.

So after this long introduction can I ask what is the difference and original and after market basically do same service ?


----------



## jaomul (Mar 17, 2013)

look into Yongnuo flashes. There are various models on ebay and a few of them have ttl. They are generally ok and a fraction of the nikon/canon flash. I have a yn465 which was about 60 euro and it works well. There are more fancy better versions with build being not as good as the expensive ones but not bad.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 17, 2013)

jaomul said:


> look into Yongnuo flashes. There are various models on ebay and a few of them have ttl. They are generally ok and a fraction of the nikon/canon flash. I have a yn465 which was about 60 euro and it works well. There are more fancy better versions with build being not as good as the expensive ones but not bad.



Thank you for the reply.

What is TTL and how important is it to have TTL in the flash ?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2013)

"TTL" in this case refers to "*T*hrough *T*he *L*ens" flash metering; that is:  The ability of the camera and flash together to produce a [more or less] correctly exposed flash-illuminated image without any input from the photographer.  In short:  Flash in auto.  How important it is, is up to you.  Many photographers initially find the concept of 'auto flash' enticing, but, in much the same way that most grow to prefer the semi-auto modes and full manual, once they've learned how to shoot flash in manual, they much prefer the results.  All of that aside, I always recommend that people have at least one TTL-capable flash in their bag for those occasions when you just don't have the time to think about each shot.


----------



## gabrieldan (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello 

I have D7000 also

I got my  SB700  2 years ago and works  as new  ( more that  50 000   pictures made with flash )

Do NOt  buy SB600  for D7000 .....it will not work properly...

I recomend original Products - they are better & offer better support

SB700 & SB910   are good options



Regarding TTL   -  buy  a TTL   ,  it will worth every penny !!!!


Kind Regards


----------



## goodguy (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like I need a flash with TTL.

Does the TTL works only when camera is in Auto mode or will it work when camera is in Manual, Apature or Shutter mode ?


----------



## daggah (Mar 17, 2013)

gabrieldan said:


> Hello
> 
> I have D7000 also
> 
> ...



In what way does the SB-600 not work properly?  It works fine for me, both on and off camera.


----------



## David444 (Mar 17, 2013)

You say you wont use it much but a flash will defiantly improve your photos once you learn to use it, even in good light. 

Have a look at Metz, they have been in the flash businesses for awhile and produce excellent strobes.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 18, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Sounds like I need a flash with TTL.
> 
> Does the TTL works only when camera is in Auto mode or will it work when camera is in Manual, Apature or Shutter mode ?



Canon user here, but your flash should work in any mode.  Having the flash in auto mode only means that the flash and camera determine the flash power automatically.  It will work whether you have the camera in auto, semi auto or full manual.


----------



## Designer (Mar 18, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I can tell you right now it will see very little use if at all.



Save your money and get one that doesn't work.

I use my flash and I like it a lot, but since you don't plan to use one, you can just get a broken one which will save you quite a bit of money.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 19, 2013)

Tiberius47 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I need a flash with TTL.
> ...



Got it, thank you for that info.
I will go to the camera shop in my area and ask to see a Metz and other third party flashes who work with the camera TTL


Designer said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you right now it will see very little use if at all.
> ...



Not funny  thanks anyways


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Not funny  thanks anyways



My comment was intended to make you think.  Why are you looking for a flash if you don't intend to use it?


----------



## goodguy (Mar 19, 2013)

Designer said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Not funny  thanks anyways
> ...


I do intend to use it but not a lot, so I am not interested to buy an expensive flash just somethng to help me when I need it once in a blue moon.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 20, 2013)

Light is fundamental to photography and a flash, a controllable and reliable source of light, is an essential tool for any photographer. We see quite a few images presented for C&C from photographers touting the use of 'available light' only. Without being too harsh a great majority of those images are flat and uninspiring and would have been greatly improved with a touch of extra light applied in a controlled manner. A reliable good quality flash able to interface with your camera is as important as having a decent lens to bring your photography up a notch or two.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 20, 2013)

Patrice said:


> Light is fundamental to photography and a flash, a controllable and reliable source of light, is an essential tool for any photographer. We see quite a few images presented for C&C from photographers touting the use of 'available light' only. Without being too harsh a great majority of those images are flat and uninspiring and would have been greatly improved with a touch of extra light applied in a controlled manner. A reliable good quality flash able to interface with your camera is as important as having a decent lens to bring your photography up a notch or two.


What a wise person you are-you just made me want a flash even more!

Thank you!


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 20, 2013)

Profoto...they're kind of cheap...


----------



## pgriz (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd like to second Patrice's comments.  If you're not planning to use the flash often, you're short-changing yourself.  Backlit situation - you should use a fill (flash or reflector).  Need to shoot in the harsh sun?  Some flash fill makes the hard shadows more palatable.  Indoor intimate shot?   A bit of flash from the right direction will give you anything from a candle's glow to a showlight blast (depending on how you set it).  Want a closeup that pops?  Use the right amount of flash.  If done right, your viewers won't even suspect you used flash - they will just wish they were as lucky as you with the "natural" light.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 21, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I'd like to second Patrice's comments. If you're not planning to use the flash often, you're short-changing yourself. Backlit situation - you should use a fill (flash or reflector). Need to shoot in the harsh sun? Some flash fill makes the hard shadows more palatable. Indoor intimate shot? A bit of flash from the right direction will give you anything from a candle's glow to a showlight blast (depending on how you set it). Want a closeup that pops? Use the right amount of flash. If done right, your viewers won't even suspect you used flash - they will just wish they were as lucky as you with the "natural" light.




No need to convince me anymore, an after market flash has been ordered from ebay.
Will probably take a month or so to arrive but I am in no hurry.
Now I will have a learning curve on how to work with a flash, I will add this to the long list of many other things I still need to learn in photography.

I am Sooo happy


----------



## pgriz (Mar 21, 2013)

Good, good...  Um, did we mention that you can never "just" have a flash?  There's a flash bracket, and the flash connector cable, and the flash modifier/diffuser, and the radio triggers, and a second flash, and now you need a stand, and oh gee, it'll be nice to diffuse that light through a shoot-through umbrella, and I need to gel that flash to match the ambient color, and...


----------



## goodguy (Mar 21, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Good, good... Um, did we mention that you can never "just" have a flash? There's a flash bracket, and the flash connector cable, and the flash modifier/diffuser, and the radio triggers, and a second flash, and now you need a stand, and oh gee, it'll be nice to diffuse that light through a shoot-through umbrella, and I need to gel that flash to match the ambient color, and...



Oh I know all about the cascade effect of a hobby.
Been collecting fountain pens, watrches and lately I also started collecting medals and bank notes soit never ends with one thing and you could say one thing leads to another and you house it full of stuff and you have a BIG hole in your bank account LOL


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 21, 2013)

what are you normally shooting goodguy? Just curious


----------



## goodguy (Mar 21, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> what are you normally shooting goodguy? Just curious



Right now I am interested in everything just so I will know what interest me the most and then I will be able to focus at that.
Since the weather is so crappy here in Toronto most of my current shooting is at home.
When the mood for photography strikes me I kind of walk around the house looking for something interesting to shoot and an interesting spot to shoot it.
If we get to go outside then landscaping is an obvious choice.

As of now I can tell you the thing I enjoy the most is landscaping and if I was a gambling man I would say in a year or two from today you will hear me saying the same thing that landscaping is my thing but due to the cold weather of Canadian winters shooting in house is going to be something I will continue to do in winter.


----------



## robforprez (Apr 22, 2013)

So why didn't you just say "Do you really need a flash if you're not gonna use it?" ...


----------

